# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  R.I.P. Rico...

## vicky_ath

Δεν το περιμενα οτι θα εγραφα τοσο συντομα σ'αυτη την ενοτητα...κι ομως. Ο Ρικο μου μας αφησε πριν απο λιγη ωρα...  ::   ::   ::  
Ο λογος?Το μονο που μου κολλαει ειναι οτι επαθε εγκεφαλικο...κ το λεω αυτο γιατι πριν μια ωρα ηταν καλα, παιζαμε στο δωματιο μου!Κ ξαφνικα αρχισε να παραπαταει, να χανει την ισορροπια του, το αριστερο του ποδαρακι παρελυσε εντελως κ αρχισε να βαριανασαινει. Ισως καποιοι απο εσας θυμοσαστε οτι πριν απο 2 εβδομαδες το αριστερο του ποδι ειχε μια ψιλο-παραλυση, η οποια ομως περασε σε 2 μερες κ ο γιατρος τον ειδε κ μου ειπε οτι φαινοταν μια χαρα. Πιθανον τοτε επαθε ενα ελαφρυτερο επεισοδιο, με αποτελεσμα ομως να σταματησει εντελως να κελαηδαει, ωσπου σημερα κατεληξε...
Ο Ρικο ηταν πολυ σημαντικος για μενα, γιατι τον απεκτησα σε μια πολυ ασχημη για εμενα στιγμη, οταν η υγεια μου ηταν σε πολυ κακη κατασταση κ ετσι καθε πρωι οταν ξυπνουσα τον ακουγα κ τον εβλεπα για να μου φτιαξει τη διαθεση...ακομα κ τα τσιμπηματα που μου εριχνε ηταν το καλυτερο κομματι της μερας για μενα!
Λυπαμαι που ηταν τοσο συντομη η ζωη του, ομως ελπιζω πως εκανα οτι μπορουσα για να την ομορφυνω...
Αντιο μικρο μου αγριμακι ...  ::

----------


## xXx

Λυπάμαι Βίκυ ελπίζω κάποια άλλη ψυχούλα να βρεθεί σύντομα κοντά σου   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστω Βασιλη. Ευτυχως εχω τη μικρη μου κοκατιλινα εδω κ λιγο καιρο..ελπιζω αυτη να μεινει πολλα χρονια διπλα μου!

----------


## Niva2gr

Ωχ! Τί ξαφνικό ήταν αυτό; Και εμένα στο εγκεφαλικό πάει ο νους μου. Βίκυ μου, ξέρω πόσο χάλια αισθάνεσαι, αλλά σκέψου οτι το Ρικάκι έφυγε γρήγορα και χωρίς πόνο. Πραγματικά λυπάμαι πολύ!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτο με παρηγορει κ εμενα Μαρια...οτι ηταν σχετικα γρηγορο κ δεν υπεφερε πολυ ωρα!Να φανταστεις οτι ηθελα να ρωτησω εδω στο φορουμ τι να κανω κ ουτε καν προλαβα..
Ευχαριστω παντως!

----------


## vagelis76

Ουτε εμεις περιμέναμε τέτοιο παστ Βικακι....πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα....να θυμασαι οτι περασατε καλά μαζί,του δωθηκες και σου δώθηκε....να θυμάσαι τις ευτυχισμένες στιγμές.
Αντιο φίλε Ρικο μας   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λυπάμαι για το Ρικάκο.Πέτα ελεύθερο τώρα στον ουρανό.  :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη!Να'σαι καλα!
Ξερεις τι δε θα ξεχασω ποτε απο αυτο το πουλακι?Κατι που εγινε εχτες κ ισως σε μερικους φανει λιγο χαζο ή κ τυχαιο...
Ο Ρικο ηταν αρκετα εξημερωμενος, αλλα μεχρι ενος σημειου, δηλαδη δεν ηθελε χαδια κ αγκαλιες κ στη σπανια περιπτωση που τα δεχοταν το επετρεπε μονο σε εμενα. Εχτες το βραδυ λοιπον, ενω ημασταν ολη η οικογενεια μαζεμενη στο σαλονι ο Ρικο εκανε μια βολτα, ανεβηκε σε ολους μας κ ηρθε να τον χαιδεψουμε, ενας ενας...στον αδερφο μου, στη μαμα μου, στο μπαμπα μου, σε εμενα...πρωτη φορα εγινε αυτο εδω κ τοσο καιρο!Ετσι σημερα σκεφτηκα οτι ηταν κατι σαν αποχαιρετισμος...σαν να το ηξερε οτι θα ηταν η τελευταια φορα που θα ειχε την ευκαιρια να μας δει ολους!
Αυτη η στιγμη νομιζω οτι θα μεινει για παντα χαραγμενη στη μνημη μου!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Λυπάμαι για το Ρικάκο.Πέτα ελεύθερο τώρα στον ουρανό.


Να'σαι καλα Κωνσταντινε..

----------


## vagelis76

> Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη!Να'σαι καλα!
> Ξερεις τι δε θα ξεχασω ποτε απο αυτο το πουλακι?Κατι που εγινε εχτες κ ισως σε μερικους φανει λιγο χαζο ή κ τυχαιο...
> Ο Ρικο ηταν αρκετα εξημερωμενος, αλλα μεχρι ενος σημειου, δηλαδη δεν ηθελε χαδια κ αγκαλιες κ στη σπανια περιπτωση που τα δεχοταν το επετρεπε μονο σε εμενα. Εχτες το βραδυ λοιπον, ενω ημασταν ολη η οικογενεια μαζεμενη στο σαλονι ο Ρικο εκανε μια βολτα, ανεβηκε σε ολους μας κ ηρθε να τον χαιδεψουμε, ενας ενας...στον αδερφο μου, στη μαμα μου, στο μπαμπα μου, σε εμενα...πρωτη φορα εγινε αυτο εδω κ τοσο καιρο!Ετσι σημερα σκεφτηκα οτι ηταν κατι σαν αποχαιρετισμος...σαν να το ηξερε οτι θα ηταν η τελευταια φορα που θα ειχε την ευκαιρια να μας δει ολους!
> Αυτη η στιγμη νομιζω οτι θα μεινει για παντα χαραγμενη στη μνημη μου!


Ανατριχιαστικό(από συγκινηση) και μάλλον δεν ήταν συμπτωση η κινηση του αυτή ...
ουτε εγώ δε θα ξεχνουσα τέτοιο αποχαιρετισμό και κατα κάποιο τρόπο το  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ του απέναντι σας για ότι του προσφέρατε....

----------


## vas

:sad:  Λυπάμαι πολύ..
Καλά ταξίδια να χεις εκει πάνω μικρέ

----------


## jk21

Κριμα για το πουλακι  :sad:   ελπιζω συντομα να βρεθει καποιο αλλο να σου τον θυμηζει και να μετριασει την απωλεια του απο την καθημερινοτητα σουαλλα και να ξαναγεμισει το κενο που αφησε  στον θηλυκο φτερωτο συντροφο του !

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστω Βασιαννα μου!!




> Κριμα για το πουλακι   ελπιζω συντομα να βρεθει καποιο αλλο να σου τον θυμηζει και να μετριασει την απωλεια του απο την καθημερινοτητα σου αλλα και να ξαναγεμισει το κενο που αφησε στον θηλυκο φτερωτο συντροφο του !


Ευτυχως δεν ειχε συντροφο ο Ρικο, σκεφτομουν να του παρω μεσα στον επομενο μηνα μια αλλα δεν προλαβαμε!Με το κοκατιλ μου ηταν απλως φιλοι...μιας κ ο Ρικο ηταν budgie!

Βαγγελη κ εγω πιστευω οτι δεν ηταν τυχαιο ολο αυτο..
Επισης νομιζω οτι αξιζει να αναφερω το "κλαμα" του κοκατιλ μου πριν παει για υπνο...επειδη κοιμοντουσαν με τα κλουβια τους κολλητα γιατι ειχα κοινο σκεπασμα, σημερα καταλαβε οτι λειπει κ αρχισε να φωναζει οταν ειδε οτι πηγαμε να την σκεπασουμε κατι που δεν εχει κανει ποτε!

----------


## vassilis29

Λυπάμαι πολύ Βίκυ, ήταν ξαφνικό και ξέρω απο τα ποστ σου οτι τον αγαπούσες πολύ. Πέρασε υπέροχα τη ζωή του κοντά σας κι αυτό ειναι σημαντικό.

----------


## angelfarm

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πολυ ξαφνικο!!!!!πολυ λυπαμαι ...... το οτι πηγε σε ολους "για χαδια" νομιζω οτι ισως ο οργανισμοσ του ειχε πιεστει και πλεον δεν ειχε διαθεση και δυναμη να φερει αντισταση σε κατι......στην προκειμενη χαδια.........οσο για το"κλαμα" του κοκατιλ νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι το απολυτα φυσιολογικο αφου του εγινε φανερο η απουσια του μονο αλλου παπαγαλου που ειχες........................................  ...............................περαν αυτων που ισως σου ακουστουν καπως .......θελω να πω πως αυτο το πλασματακι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεχτηκε τοσο πολυ αγαπη και περασε την "ζωη" του τοσο ομορφα για εν αιχμαλωσια ζωο οποτε να μην στεναχωριεσε γιατι εδωσες ο,τι το καλυτερο μπορουσες.........................ευχ  μαι το κοκατιλακι σου να σε συντροφευει και να ομορφαινει την μερα σου για πολλα ακομα χρονια .................

----------


## vicky_ath

> το οτι πηγε σε ολους "για χαδια" νομιζω οτι ισως ο οργανισμοσ του ειχε πιεστει και πλεον δεν ειχε διαθεση και δυναμη να φερει αντισταση σε κατι......στην προκειμενη χαδια.....


Αγγελε αυτο που δεν καταλαβες ειναι οτι πηγε απο μονος του, χωρις να τον φωναξουμε εμεις, ή να του δωσουμε το χερι για να ανεβει!Κ μαλιστα μας εκανε τοσο εντυπωση αυτο που το συζητουσαμε με την οικογενεια μου, μιας κ δεν το ειχε κανει ποτε ξανα...
Σ'ευχαριστω παντως για τα καλα λογια!

----------


## NaRkIssA

λυπαμε πολυ βικακυ ..ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις γρηγορα.καλο ταξιδι μπισκοτακι   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστω πολυ Σοφια!Δυστυχως δεν το χαρηκαμε οσο επρεπε το μπισκοτακι....ηθελε να μας αφησει νωρις!!!

----------


## douke-soula

αχχχ μωρε Ρικο βιαστηκες να φυγεις νωρις νωρις
καλο ταξιδι να εχεις και να προσεχεις
λυπαμαι πολυ Βικυ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petros

λυπαμε παρα πολυ βικυ και ξερεις κατι μπορει να εινα και απλη σημτωσηαλλα προχθες εφυγε και το δικο μου παπαγαλακι του οποιου το ονομα ηταν ρικο.........ο μικρος μου ρικουλης........  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Σ'ευχαριστω Πετρο!Λυπαμαι κ για το δικο σου Ρικακι...  :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Βίκυ μου λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για το Ρικάκο...  ::   Φαινόταν πόσο τον αγαπούσες και πόσο ασχολιόσουν μαζί του, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι αφού το καταλαβαίναμε εμείς μέσα από τα ποστ σου, τότε αυτός πρέπει να είχε πάθει overdose από την τόση αγάπη! Να τον σκέφτεσαι με αγάπη, να εύχεσαι να είναι κάπου ήσυχα και φωτεινά η ψυχούλα του και να θυμάσαι τα όμορφα μαζί του. Και να δίνεις πάντα τόση φροντίδα σε ό,τι αγαπάς...

----------


## vicky_ath

Σ'ευχαριστω Αντιγονουλα μου για τα γλυκα σου λογια!!  ::  
Τον εθαψα στο εξοχικο μας, ειναι δηλαδη περιτριγυρισμενος απο φυση!Νομιζω οτι ηταν το τελευταιο κ καλυτερο που ειχα να του προσφερω!

----------


## petros

και εγω βικυ αυτο πιστευω και ο δικος μου ρικακος στο κηπο εινα θαμενος.....  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## demis

πραγματικα βυκη λυπμαι για αυτο που εγινε σου εχω πει ποσο σας θαυμαζα σαν ζευγαρι!!! το εχω ζησει κι εγω αυτο κι εμενα το λοβμπερντ που ειχα περυσι φετος μου πεθανε αλλα ηταν πολυ ξαφνικο πηγα στο κλουβι και ηταν τεζα.. μου ειχε σταθει κ μενα παρα πολυ!! σας θαυμαζα εσας τους 2 γιατι παντα μου θυμιζατε εμενα και τον μιτσακο που πεθανε!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Θεμη σ'ευχαριστω για μια ακομα φορα!!Να εισαι καλα!!

----------

